# Anyone have a Mitutoyo dial caliper adjuster shim or dimensions of same?



## gr8legs (Aug 13, 2020)

Long, long ago I had a bit of brass that came with a 6" Mitutoyo dial caliper.

A little whizzie that you stick between the dial gear and the rack to let you reset where zero is to 12 o'clock.

I've lost it and now have a caliper that shows zero at about 3:30 PM. Not a big deal as I can rotate the dial but the OCD part of me says this is just WRONG!

Happy to pay postage if you have a spare or maybe just a picture on graph paper so I can fab one.

Thanks in advance,
	

		
			
		

		
	




Stu


----------



## Manual Mac (Aug 13, 2020)

Gr8, your calipers appear to be .200 thou per rev, both mine are 100thou per, but the brass(?) shim oughta be the same.
Mine measures 2.046 long, 0.104 wide, .040 thick
This shim is from my 30 yr old mitutoyo Japanese calipers, my 20 yr old Brazilian Mitutoyo calipers measure the same.
There is a slight notch where the uppermost of the 2 screws push for tension. Also it is bowed slightly, high ends towards the screws.
Pm me your email, I cand send you photo, but cannot to this forum.
Cheers , Steve


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 13, 2020)

Actually I re-set my dial caliper a month ago using that pin , I searched for it all over,(bought that Mitutoyo 12 years and two houses ago) finally found  it in it's original bag inside it's original orange Mitutoyo box.
There's nothing special about the pin, it is a "P" shaped pin here's the exact size:

.038"x .058".x 1.420" (1.420" is the total length of the pin ) it needs to be longer if you plan to bend one end (3 times) to make the "P" but it's not necessary , it's made that shape so you can hold the "P" end between you index/thumb fingers.
 A rectangular piece of copper or aluminum will do.
In case you need to refresh your memory on how to reset it:
A= remove the bezel lock.
B= insert the pin.
C=turn the face to perfect ly vertical.
D= open the jaws until the arrow is on zero.
E=release the pin and install the bezel lock.


----------



## Manual Mac (Aug 13, 2020)

Well Rats!
I misread the 1st message. Thought u were referring to the shim in the calipers to keep the tension and still move easily.
Yeah, we used to make the Zeroing tool out of .035 mig welding wire (stone the business end so not sharp) after the original went MIA, kinda like the scribe in your expensive square.


----------



## steve1212 (Sep 6, 2020)

gr8legs said:


> Long, long ago I had a bit of brass that came with a 6" Mitutoyo dial caliper.
> 
> A little whizzie that you stick between the dial gear and the rack to let you reset where zero is to 12 o'clock.
> 
> ...


Perhaps this is what you are looking for (from a 505-627 8" caliper)? Any chance you could post instructions on how to use this to make the adjustment you describe?

Thanks.
Steve


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 6, 2020)

Check two or three posts above this one for Ken from Ontario's directions on using the shim thing to reset the caliper.  It may take two or three tries to figure it out - hint: insert the shim from the left side of the dial.



Ken from ontario said:


> .038"x .058".x 1.420" (1.420" is the total length of the pin ) it needs to be longer if you plan to bend one end (3 times) to make the "P" but it's not necessary , it's made that shape so you can hold the "P" end between you index/thumb fingers.
> A rectangular piece of copper or aluminum will do.
> In case you need to refresh your memory on how to reset it:
> A= remove the bezel lock.
> ...


----------

